# Trọn gói thiết kế website, hosting, tên miền



## laptrinhseo (1 Tháng chín 2020)

- Trọn gói website giá rẻ chuyên nghiệp chất lượng giúp bạn dễ dàng sở hữu một website theo yêu cầu hoàn chỉnh đầy đủ chức năng.
- Gói website đã bao gồm 1 tên miền, 1 hosting, 1 giao diện website, bạn sẽ không phải bỏ thêm bất cứ chi phí nào khác.
- Được hỗ trợ cài đặt sẵn tên miền, hosting, website, với giao diện quản trị dễ sử dụng.
- Kho giao diện lớn với đủ các ngành nghề như bán hàng, công ty, tin tức hoặc bố cục giao diện theo yêu cầu.
- Giao diện chất lượng từ themeforest, giao diện wordpress dễ sử dụng.
- Nhận website nhanh chóng trong vòng 24h, được hướng dẫn chỉnh sửa trong quá trình sử dụng.
Quy trình thực hiện:
Bước 1: Quý khách chọn mẫu giao diện web hoặc nêu ý tưởng bố cục giao diện.
Bước 2: Liên hệ xác nhận để đăng ký dịch vụ.
Bước 3: Chúng tôi nhận yêu cầu và bắt đầu thực hiện
Bước 4: Hoàn Thành website bàn giao thông tin hosting, tên miền, website
Bước 5: Hướng dẫn quý khách sử dụng website (thay logo, đăng sản phẩm, tin tức…)
Chi tiết tại: net1s.com/tron-goi-website
Liên hệ: 0775029876 -
website: net1s.com


----------

